# John Nathaniel



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

John Nathaniel is my son, I love his music. You can find him on google or youtube...

You can also "see" his new single and even buy it for 99 cents.









 =================> his new CD





and a song composed by Colbie Caillat...






I'd love having some feedback!

Sincerely

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Nobody came here to see my son!

Martin


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Martin, I'll "visit" your son either later today or tomorrow; I'm sure I'll enjoy his music.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Martin, I think your son is very talented and has a kind of "bluesy" way of intonation in his singing which reminds me a little of Jackson Browne. Is he a professional musician at this point, with recording contracts and gigs? Anyway, he should be congratulated on having a fine talent, and I wish him nothing but the best and a future full of success!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Thank you Steve, He is also a producer and make a lot of $. He is doing his passion in life...But music is also my passion...I have never could...You probably know my story.

Martin


----------

